# Buds with possible mites = bad to smoke?



## Ender87i (Jan 6, 2011)

Ive always wondered, so i thought i'd ask..
If you had a minor case of spider mites that was under control for the majority 
of the grow, but started to get worse towards the last couple weeks of bloom 
when it was too late to spray, will smoking the buds that probably have a few 
mites hiding in it have any negative affects? Will smoking spider mites harm you 
in any way? or possibly affect the high, or cause unwanted affects after smoking?


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 6, 2011)

Make sure your tokin' buddy get the first hit! LOL....


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 6, 2011)

I wouldn't think it would be harmful to you, definitely not desirable for sure but it is what is. If it's obvious and really bad maybe just make hash? Then you coul at least filter them out some. ::shrug::


----------



## Ender87i (Jan 7, 2011)

What does everybody else think?
Does anybody know for sure, or have some real info about it?


----------



## cornelivs (Jan 7, 2011)

if you don't get the taste nothing will change. can even get some free protein with smoke


----------



## The Knuck (Jan 7, 2011)

smoke it, most are gone during the drying process, alot split when the bud dies.

if you have ever been i regular buyer off the street you have probably smoked many many mites, mass growers get an infestation 

once in awhile and they dont throw out thousands in weed.


----------



## Ender87i (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah thats true about the street-level buds.. im sure theres plenty with mites.
And also i agree the mites probably take off when the bud dies..

But what bothers me, which i notice the most, are the small strands of stringy hair in the buds!
I mean, its obvious that its some kind of webbing material that gets left from the spider mites...
Even if the mite problem was minimal, and no webs even got formed, the strands of hair still remain on buds after harvest!

Do you guys know what im talking about? like you could take a pile of buds and try to pick one of them up, and 
a different piece of bud will be hanging from it by an invisible string lol... thats what bothers me is that crap.


----------



## harry paratestes (Jan 7, 2011)

I read when u smoke em they lay eggs in your brain and eat it after they hatch!


----------



## Ender87i (Jan 9, 2011)

AAAAHHH!!! LOL...

But seriously, does anybody know what im talking about, the hair thing?


----------



## phood (Jan 18, 2011)

Ender87i said:


> AAAAHHH!!! LOL...
> 
> But seriously, does anybody know what im talking about, the hair thing?


I actually think the stringy thing is from peoples fans that are blowing on the nugs.
when i was growing in my closet my fans would get dusty and i would have to dust them of and i could see some little hairs get stuck. i would try to pull them off but at one point i said F it haha


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ender87i said:


> AAAAHHH!!! LOL...
> 
> But seriously, does anybody know what im talking about, the hair thing?


Yes I know what you mean, I had a buddy that once had his grow room so infested, many of his colas were covered in webs. Those are from the mites, and it makes the weed look nasty, but you can probably clean the buds off. I'm not actually sure what my buddy did about that, but it looked fucked up as hell.


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 19, 2011)

im not really sure you should be smoking it, but if you do let us know how it went


----------



## Viagro (Jan 19, 2011)

Put your plants in the shower or hose them down to remove most of the vermin.

Use Zero Tolerance mite spray. It's just essential oils.

Mites can't tolerate certain scents, like garlic, chives, peppermint, coriander, etc. I dissolve a peppermint candy in my watering can, every once in a while. I also use an organic flea collar that just has essential oils in it...keep the bugs at bay, don't let them setup shop.


----------



## dbudman (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think smoking the mites are very good for you.
The mites get inside the buds and then stick to the resin and die.
You can't get them out. Washing the buds don't sound like a very good idea either.
Doing that will just wash off the trichs and THC and degrade the bud, not to mention increase 
the chance of mold. I think the best thing to do is scrap the plant.

Then make sure you thoroughly clean your grow room and rid it of any possiblities of bugs.
Once you do that then start another grow. This time be very diligent and avoid contaminating new grow.
Spray your plant with Neem oil every week during veg as a preventative measure. Bugs don't like neem oil
and it will help keep them away. But most important is not to infect your plant with any insects. Don't go near your grow 
after being outside in your outdoor garden. Seperate all tools from outdoor to indoor. You don't want to cross contaminate.
Those mites are a royal bitch. If you grew outdoors then you may consider indoor. You can grow outdoor, but be careful not to grow next to anything that might have mites. If you had them outdoor you want to spray thoroughly every crevis to get rid of them. Even then you can't be sure.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 4, 2011)

well I deal with the little fuckers all the time. Less each year so I am getting somewhere.
When I hung the bud all the live ones will leave the bud but I'm sure some are still there.

I've smoked the bud, it was fine. Do you have a dog? Dog hair will do the same thing.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 4, 2011)

I would say, In a jar they would have no oxygen, wouldnt they die?
Im not a scientist... so idk.

but i had em on a crop, had no real compaints...other than the bud wasnt that good... no sickness or anything


----------



## donutpunched (Sep 4, 2011)

If you knew how much shit was in ketchup and fig newton cookies you would gladly smoke the mites.... There are probably more bug parts in one fig newton cookie. than your whole grow... So sit back take a rip.... and when you hear the pop hold it in as long as you can... 1 down a few more to go!


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 5, 2011)

sick of mites try this 
*Control all stages of mites and whiteflies with new Forbid&#8482;*
*Forbid offers outstanding knockdown and residual control of mites and whiteflies. The active ingredient in Forbid, spiromesifen, represents a new class of chemistry from Bayer Environmental Science, called the tetramic acids. Thanks to its novel mode of action, foliar-applied Forbid offers growers an effective tool for management of mites resistant to conventional products. It features translaminar activity, controlling mites on both sides of leaves, and has activity from egg through adult life stages (This means you can spray the top of the leaves and Forbid will still kill mites on the underside!) Usage is only 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoons per gallon of spray solution.*






*Insects Controlled*


Spider mites
twospotted spidermite
southern red mite
maple spider mite
honey locust spider mite
Euonymus mite
boxwood spider mite
tumid mite
Lewis mite

False spider mites
Rust mites
Tarsonemid mites
broad mites
cyclamen mite

Whiteflies
silverleaf
greenhouse
sweetpotato


----------



## donutpunched (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Forbid and it really works well....


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just hit my girls with it too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2012)

Ender87i said:


> Yeah thats true about the street-level buds.. im sure theres plenty with mites.
> And also i agree the mites probably take off when the bud dies..
> 
> But what bothers me, which i notice the most, are the small strands of stringy hair in the buds!
> ...


i just had a problem like you described on one of my plants. i didn't even try to neem when i could. they all stayed on just one plant in the space until harvest. never seen leaves so mite ridden, but no webs in the buds. 

i have them hanging to dry right now and will let you know if i notice any of those "strands of hair", or possible webbing.

and yeah, i don't think it's bad in the situation you describe. webbing is one thing, but mites and no webbing? probably negligible. plus, we take in much more crap on the daily. we swallow a half dozen spiders in our sleep every year on average. a few mites in the bud, when lit on fire, probably no biggie in my book, but i am not one of these pussies that is constantly using purell and eating off of clean plates.


----------



## MonkE (May 9, 2012)

If u have a ton of mites you can use a vacuum hose with no attachment to remove a lot of them.
There should be no issue with smoking mites though.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 9, 2012)

You can spray up til harvest but only some things. If in flower use a neem oil based product or insectisidal soap. You ll apply it then day or 2 before harvest kind of rinse the garden like a rain and it will wash most of it off. Dont use a chemical based killer or such within 2 weeks of harvest.


----------



## Tree Skier (Dec 4, 2018)

Disgusting as it may be, it's highly unlikely that a pathogen (any pathogen) can survive the heat and fire in burning reefer and then infect you with disease. But, before you do your final trimming, whack the branch of dry buds against a wall. That will dislodge most of the mites. If you've already trimmed, put the buds on a screen and shake the shit out of them. Spider mites will pass through window screen mesh or a food strainer screen. If finished buds still have webbing, you'll have to carefully pick them clean.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Dec 10, 2018)

Just pick the webs out with your thumbnail, mites are long gone in my experience. Great tasting herb in the vape, couldn't even tell. Rather smoke webs than neem and soap.. Customers are stupid though, they'd rather smoke sprayed shit than find something visually.


----------



## CMOYK (Dec 19, 2018)

LinguaPeel said:


> Just pick the webs out with your thumbnail, mites are long gone in my experience. Great tasting herb in the vape, couldn't even tell. Rather smoke webs than neem and soap.. Customers are stupid though, they'd rather smoke sprayed shit than find something visually.


I vacuum clean my buds, and i still see mites when i look through my microscope.


----------



## Kimmyw129 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ender87i said:


> AAAAHHH!!! LOL...
> 
> But seriously, does anybody know what im talking about, the hair thing?


The stringy things are a type of fiber. I’m currently battling this parasite under my skin. I was going back and forth the the hospital. With finally getting it resolved. But ya. Looks like cotton or something. Real freaky. I was poisoned my my ex. That’s how I’ve digested it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 1, 2021)

Kimmyw129 said:


> The stringy things are a type of fiber. I’m currently battling this parasite under my skin. I was going back and forth the the hospital. With finally getting it resolved. But ya. Looks like cotton or something. Real freaky. I was poisoned my my ex. That’s how I’ve digested it.


First …. Mites ate the OP - dead thread.

Second - he isnt talking about Morgellons disease. 
He was talking webbing from mites.


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 2, 2021)

Totally got this vibe …..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2021)

Kimmyw129 said:


> The stringy things are a type of fiber. I’m currently battling this parasite under my skin. I was going back and forth the the hospital. With finally getting it resolved. But ya. Looks like cotton or something. Real freaky. I was poisoned my my ex. That’s how I’ve digested it.


Gulp
And WELCOME to RIU


----------

